# Flex Background Check question.



## Dennis Fontanilla (Jun 9, 2017)

I applied as .a driver for Amazon Flex last November 14. I completed everything even the videos. the only thing left was the background check. It took a month for my background check to get done. I had to submit a document to verify my ss number. Everything turned out well since the verification was successful. I have no police record and I have a clean driving record. I don't know why it took that long for my background to get completed. So I don't know where to go from here.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

You wait until there's an opening.


----------



## Dennis Fontanilla (Jun 9, 2017)

Yes someone told me about that.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Amazon Flex turns over a lot of drivers. Guys quit. They get fired for BS reasons. Whatever. You won't need to wait long.


----------

